# x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.0 vs. x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.99

## Xywa

Witam,

Chciałem zrobić update systmu, ale okazało się że (nvidia-drivers 275.09.07), które są u mnie jako ~amd64 są w konflikcie z x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.0 i chcą x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.99, który nawet nie istnieje w gałęzi portage (jest 1.11.0 a jako następny dostępny 1.10.4):

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-base/xorg-server

Co zrobić?

```
# emerge -puDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

WARNING: One or more updates have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.99 required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-275.09.07::gentoo, installed)

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie, nie chca 1.10.99. Maska '<x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.99' mowi, ze xorg-server musi byc STARSZY niz 1.10.99 czyli po prostu sterowniki nvidia nie obsluguja jeszcze xorg-server 1.11. Nie jest to zadny fatalny blad. Po prostu xorg-server nie moze zostac zaktualizowany bo zainstalowane nvidia-drivers go nie obsluguja.

----------

## Xywa

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie, nie chca 1.10.99. Maska '<x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.99' mowi, ze xorg-server musi byc STARSZY niz 1.10.99 czyli po prostu sterowniki nvidia nie obsluguja jeszcze xorg-server 1.11. Nie jest to zadny fatalny blad. Po prostu xorg-server nie moze zostac zaktualizowany bo zainstalowane nvidia-drivers go nie obsluguja.

 

Aaaaa, dzięki - tego nie wiedziałem [SOLVED]

----------

